# Oil Recommendation for High Boost/Tuned Cars



## iSpeed (Jul 20, 2009)

Aloha from the islands guys!

I recently decided to splurge on my 2011 GTI and put a few go fast parts into it over the last couple months and topped it off with a couple of United Motorsports tunes (ECU & TCU). I've done the recommended spark plug re-gapping and changed out the coil packs, but I'm wondering if I should change my oil type or brand at all. I've always used Mobile 1 0w-40 since day one but now that she has 40k miles and a bunch of upgrades with higher boost.

My question is: With higher boost, should I run a higher viscosity oil? What is your experience with your oil choice when running higher boost? 

Maaaaaahalos!


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

No need to change brand or type, M1 is good choice. What I WOULD do though, is "splurge" on oil analysis. With the higher boost, you may have higher fuel dilution or combustion blow-by that may necessitate shorter intervals.


----------



## iSpeed (Jul 20, 2009)

shortybdub said:


> No need to change brand or type, M1 is good choice. What I WOULD do though, is "splurge" on oil analysis. With the higher boost, you may have higher fuel dilution or combustion blow-by that may necessitate shorter intervals.


Thanks for responding. 150 plus views and your the first reply. 
Currently I have oil changes every 5000 miles. What is an oil analysis and how is this done?


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

This may help better than some long winded explanation by me :laugh: http://bobistheoilguy.com/engine-oil-analysis/

Also here: www.blackstone-labs.com


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

I've run at least a half-dozen different top-tier 502.00 spec oil on my Stage 2+ all with a few reports from Blackstone for each individual oil. M1 0W-40, Liquimoly Leichlauf 5W-40, Amsoil 5W-40, Valvoline SynPower 5W-40, and some others. I'm currently giving Motul X-Cess 5W-40 a few rounds. So far I'd pretty much say that considering that the M1 is half the price of those oils (except the Valvoline) it is EASILY the best value for money. In my experience and many others it is pretty close to the Liquimolys, Motuls, etc. The only thing to keep in mind is that it has a tendency to shear pretty fast so definitely don't stretch your OCIs past 5K. I'd say shoot between 4-5K. Also, while it's usually a good idea to keep a spare 1L of whatever you're running in your trunk to top off hear and there, that is especially true of the M1 for most people. Seems that I and many others find that M1 burns off on these platforms at an accelerated rate (more so than is already the case for the FSI/TSI).


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

shortybdub said:


> This may help better than some long winded explanation by me :laugh: http://bobistheoilguy.com/engine-oil-analysis/
> 
> Also here: www.blackstone-labs.com


I was going to recommend Blackstone. lol


----------



## joeyfrost (Feb 26, 2017)

Great post on a very good question. I have a 13 golf r with an apr2+ currently and looked this up as well which landed me here. As for our vehicles I cant say which oil would be better but as an aircraft maintenance tech, the best thing to do is change the frequency of oil changes like thy suggested and also if you wanted to splurge a bit do what shortybdub suggested and have an oil analysis done every so often. On aircraft, we document time on the engines by hours and not miles. When we just start to use an engine thats new it is put on an oil analysis program which allows us to determine if we have a unusual oil consumption and even premature failure of specific parts throughout the engine by seeing which particular metal is being worn. I know it might sound over the top but it a good way to keep track of your engines life regardless of how its driven. If you start to look at 40k it wont be as effective as checking since day one on the engine but you will be able to see oil quality and possibly worn fragments. It will be hard to determine what is actually wearing by not knowing what the engine component materials are made from but Im sure theres a way to find out. As for me frequent oil changes with a magnetic drain plug is enough. I also have an oil catch can I installed when I deleted my stock pcv setup. I empty that every other oil change but look at it frequently to get an idea of my oil and what it looks/feels like. Hope this helps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

